# A message from Celticlady!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

She would like to say "Hi" to all of you on this forum and that she is thinking of everyone. She has been unable to post here, but wants you all to know she's thinking of you, and she's hanging tough.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

MrsM please send lots of {{{hugs}}}, positive vibes and well wishes to CelticLady for usGood to hear she is hanging in there


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm so glad she is doing alright. I had a feeling she wasn't able to post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanx for passing that onto us, MM ........ She has so much on her plate to deal with these days. Sure hope things improve for her soon. I miss her here.Evie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks MrsM for passing this along to us. Please say hi to her for me and tell her that I'm thinking of her.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks for letting us know. I was getting worried about her.Could you please tell her that I started another prayer chain in her behalf. Also tell her that I actually made it to church for Easter for the first time in many many years and I lit a candle for her. Please give her my love and tell her to pm me as soon as possible.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Will do gang, I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear all of your responses!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Tell her to never let that CHUTZPAH of hers fade away.... and that we're all waiting to welcome her back with open arms whenever she is able to return....  Evie


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

A quick "hello" and thanks to ALL for the good thoughts and prayers!Sandi- thanks for the prayer chain! 







 Mrs M-thanks for "spreading the word!In a huge fibro flare right now.....but good news on homefront, soon to be ex husband will HAVE to move out of the house as of June 1,2003..Hooray!!!!(I dont dare say much more at this time,but the decrease in STRESS will be so much better for me and my recovery,)Take care,all! You all are in my thoughts and prayers,too!















i will be on only about once a week for now-to check messages and posts-Celtic


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Glad to hear that some of this nightmare might be over for you soon, Celtic. Do take care of yourself.... and keep on patting yourself on the back for rising above your circumstances. You Go, Girl!!Best wishes,







Evie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Celticlady, I will keep my fingers crossed that everything works out for you. It will be a huge relief once your situation with your ex has settled. As you said your fm will probably be much better. Take care.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Good news celticlady, will be good no doubt to have a more relaxed home envirnoment.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I continue to think about you Celtic and hope that things will soon get better for you. Thank you for posting this MM.UM


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi celticlady, incase you've been able to get on the BB and read this. Was hoping that now it's June your home life is more settled and relaxed, and the Fibro flare has settled down.


----------

